# Question about docs advice



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

I just went off birth control pills because dh and I want to start ttc soon. My doctor told me that, if you conceive in the first few months after going off the pill, your odds of conceiving twins are higher--not astronomically high, just higher. I don't remember her explanation--but something about the fact that, because your body is going through an adjustment phase, your odds of releasing more than one egg at once were higher.

Has anyone else heard this before? Any info to back it up? All the research I've done so far on pregnancy and children has convinced me to question *everything* I'm told!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I've heard it before. It also could take you a few months to have regular cycles at all.

-Angela


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

My friend's doctor told her the same thing.


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

Unless you're over 35 or so, when twins get more common, I don't know if I would worry about it. I have heard the positive side of this - in the first few months after going off the pill, many women are more fertile and get pregnant more easily. So there's a plus and a minus side to the same phenomenon.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Yep, its true. I've read it in several textbooks and my midwife told me about it. She reccomended ttc the first month off the pill because you're often the most fertile then. (that's assuming that your cycles resume immediately - for some women it takes a few months)


----------



## zion (Feb 22, 2005)

hmmm...twins...I'm in cycle 2 after birth control...twins...


----------

